# Best way to get dog hair out of upholstery?



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My car is really looking hairy inside, luckily it's grey, but I'd like to make an attempt at getting the hair out.

Any tips out there? I tried a shop vac before but it does very little.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ucdcrush said:


> My car is really looking hairy inside, luckily it's grey, but I'd like to make an attempt at getting the hair out.
> 
> Any tips out there? I tried a shop vac before but it does very little.


You may laugh at this but I had one of those microfiber couches with 2 german shepherds and 3 cats and first I would put duct tape on it, smash it down real good and pull. Then I would use a vacuum brush that was an attachment on my pet vacuum. But that duct tape really helped get a lot of the hair.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I found that using a damp cloth helps lift the hair from car uphosltery !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And buy some waterproof seat covers so it protects most of the fabric underneath.

aw:


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I use those Pledge pet hair remover things, but a lint brush works well, too. Good luck! We have actually used our Rainbow vacuum on the furniture when it gets really bad.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Simple yet effective

Yellow Playtex (latex) dishwashing glove (dry)

put it on and drag all the fur into a big pile


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Get one of those lint remover brushes with the sticky paper roll.

Either that or a Kirby vacuum


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Homegoods has large backseat covers in the pet section for about fifteen dollars right now, if anyone is interested. I'm so glad I bought one!


----------



## kindofabigdealsmom (Jun 2, 2012)

There is a new thing I just got--think it is made by Scotch. It has a soft plastic part that you use to lift the hair up and then you pick it up with the sticky roll. But a slightly damp sponge works pretty well too. I think the problem with the vac is that it isn't strong enough to lift up the hair off the upholstery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Not the answer you're looking for, but I always try to buy leather furniture/car seats/etc. If I get hair on my clothes, I use sticky tape.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't have my dog yet but I know my rabbit sheds everywhere and after visiting friends with dogs or cats I use a schticky.
It's a washable reusable version on the lint roller.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I wipe with a damp sponge and it clumps up nicely.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got a cheapy little vacuum for about $35 and then bought the Bissel Pet hair Removal tools seperate for $22 and they work better than anything I've found yet. Here's the link to the pet hair attachments: Universal Pet Hair Vacuum Tools Kit


----------

